# Hot or Not Script (rating site)



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a _free_ cgi script, resembling those of sites like hotornot, fatethejury myspace etc? I need something that has user profiles, able to rate peoples profile and a message board. Everything I've found so far wants me to part with cash, there has to be some open source out there?! :4-dontkno 

Thanks guys,

C


----------



## AO_SMT (Jan 4, 2006)

Dont know about other Forum vendors but phpbb has a forum, user profiles and with a MOD you can get a rating system on an album and its free.

You may have to manipulate the code to get it to the way you like it.

Hope this helps


----------

